# sony xm-4045 vs xm-6020 - why is the 4045 louder?



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope these are old school enough...

Anyways, I recently bought a xm-6020 to replace the 4045 since it only has 2 high pass channels.

Rated for 60w rms x2 @ 4 ohms, but it's not as loud as the 4045 which is only rated for 45w @ 4 ohms

Any input appreciated.

green board is the 6020


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, because the 4045 is rated 40x4 @4 ohm stereo or [email protected] 2 ohms stereo. This means the amp is capable of putting out a total of 360watts. While the 6020 only will put out 60x2 @4 ohms or 120x2 @2 ohms stereo, which means it is capable of putting out 240watts total.

I bought a 4045 at a local pawn shop for 45 bucks, gave it to my cousin which we hooked up to two tens , each sub 4 ohms bridge (getting the most out of the amp) my cousins and i were impressed. Small amp sounds good, great for miss our tweets......which i tried to tel my cousins but they don't give a rats ass about that...


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> Lol, because the 4045 is rated 40x4 @4 ohm stereo or [email protected] 2 ohms stereo. This means the amp is capable of putting out a total of 360watts. While the 6020 only will put out 60x2 @4 ohms or 120x2 @2 ohms stereo, which means it is capable of putting out 240watts total.
> 
> I bought a 4045 at a local pawn shop for 45 bucks, gave it to my cousin which we hooked up to two tens , each sub 4 ohms bridge (getting the most out of the amp) my cousins and i were impressed. Small amp sounds good, great for miss our tweets......which i tried to tel my cousins but they don't give a rats ass about that...


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/141925-sony-xm-6020-a.html

You lied to me 

Anyways, the 4045 only has 2 High pass channels. rated for 45w @ 4 ohms

the 6020 is rated for 60w @ 4 ohms. which is how I had both hooked up.

The total power of the 4045 is irrelevant in this case...since I am not even touching the low pass channels.

I basically am looking at both of these amps as 2 channel high pass amps....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

So your comparing two channels from the 4045 to the two channels from the 6020?

If that's the case then that would seem odd, do you have the gains set properly on both amps? It would be only a 15 watt difference which that alone would be hard to hear a difference.


The only reason i stated my opinion on the 6020 thread was because of the xm4540 i mentioned on this thread. They are both very similar inside, heck you got both....open and compare. The 6020 might be defective?


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> So your comparing two channels from the 4045 to the two channels from the 6020?
> 
> If that's the case then that would seem odd, do you have the gains set properly on both amps? It would be only a 15 watt difference which that alone would be hard to hear a difference.


both gains were all the way down to the minimum

I notice the difference. Mainly because it's quieter when it should be louder!! :worried:


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

both gains set to min is not necessarily an equal gain setting even with 2 identical amps much less 2 different amps.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

helpmeplease said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/141925-sony-xm-6020-a.html
> 
> You lied to me
> 
> ...


 If I am not mistaken setting both of those crossovers to flat defeats them making that a 4 channel full range amp


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

helpmeplease said:


> both gains were all the way down to the minimum






jp88 said:


> both gains set to min is not necessarily an equal gain setting even with 2 identical amps much less 2 different amps.


this


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks jp88 , if the op is expecting to hear a difference between two very similar designs (which both have same internal components) only by the 15watt gain......is.....well..you know.

Both are nice little amps, great for small drivers.....heck even two tens....lol.


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I have a Sony xec-700 crossover hooked up to them crossed at the lowest setting, 2.5k

I could see if they were the same output...but it should be the same/louder...not quieter..that's my issue.

Perhaps the 4045's minimum gain setting is 1v because it's beefier internally and can handle more power and that is making it louder? 

Oh damn. I just realized something.

I had the gain on the 4045 at a little Lower than half to compensate for the crossover...lol I think that is the issue :/

I also bought the 6020 because it is a lot better condition and because it matches the 4040 I also bought recently.


----------

